# Mouseover in Photoshop CS3



## Benny_Ben_Ben (8. Mai 2007)

Hi. Ich hab mir grad die Testversion von PS CS3 runtergeladen, und wollt fragen, wie man einen Mouseover bei einem Bild macht?


----------



## Muster Max (8. Mai 2007)

Also das ist merkwürdig, auf der Webseite von Adobe finde ich leider keine Testversion
von Photoshop CS3 die zum download angeboten wird. Aus diesem Grund kann ich Dir
da leider nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Train Heartnet (8. Mai 2007)

Cs3 öffnen, dann oben rechts auf:  "Hilfe" --> Erstellen von Webbildern --> Erstellen von Rollovern.
so steht es zumindest auf deutsch da.
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter 


MfG
Train


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Mai 2007)

1. Es gibt keine Testversion mehr von der CS3 Beta (seit die amerikanische Version rauskam)

2. Auslieferung der offiziellen Version mitte oder ende Mai. Amazon hat sogar schon au 11. Juni verschoben.

3. Frage ich mich wo soviele Leute dann jetzt schon mit etwas arbeiten können das es noch gar nicht zu kaufen gibt 


Alex


----------

